# "Yellow" Vervain?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David found this in a totally different place from our White Vervain. The leaves look the same, the stem is square and the flowers look the same except that they are yellow instead of white. In searching the net, I cannot find a Yellow Vervain. Does anyone know if this is for sure a vervain?










Oops sorry, it's upside down; and the close-up of the flower is a little dull. Hope you can see it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I didn't even know there was a "white".
We only have "blue".


----------

